# Figs!



## faye_arv (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a fig tree outside but its figs aren't very sweet...I was hoping to make a jam/marmalade out of them...anyone have a good recipe or any other good idea?


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you know what variety they are???? Our best figs ever were the honey figs.......made the best fig preserves ever............are you sure that they are ripened?  I am only used to the weather in TX so I really don't know what it's like in Greece.....do they "give" a bit when you press them......if so then they are ready........just go online......I do not, I'm sorry to say,  have my mother-in-law's recipe, it wasn't anything big time.....sugar, Sure-Jell (don't know if you have that over there---it's a thickener for jellies and jams) water, and some lemons and lemon juice, but if yours are ripe and already not sweet you'd probably not want to add much lemon juice anyway......I'm sure that you will find something online.....maybe someone in Greece will have a recipe for you........different varieties really do have different tastes............good luck, Faye, and let us know how they turn out..........I hope that you can find SureJell there......they have recipes for ALL fruits


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2008)

Miss Faye....I have an old recipe, and a couple of ideas I'll send you later today!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

you're a sweetie, Uncle Bob, glad that you chimed in.....if anyone knows figs it's a Southern gentleman.............


----------



## merstar (Aug 13, 2008)

I recommended this recipe to a friend of mine and she loved it:
STUFFED FIGS DRIZZLED WITH CHOCOLATE
Stuffed Figs Drizzled With Chocolate Recipe | Recipezaar

Here are some other recipes to check out:

CHICKEN WITH CHEVRE AND FIGS
http://www.chow.com/recipes/10626

Baked figs in port
http://www.recipezaar.com/72234

Fig, Prosciutto, Gorgonzola Salad
http://www.recipezaar.com/244116

Fig and Ginger Jam
http://www.recipezaar.com/168290


----------



## HushBull (Sep 24, 2008)

Next time you roast a bulb of garlic stick some figs around the outside of it while it cooks. Garlicky-figs.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

everytime that we have planted a fig tree and a pecan tree we ended up getting moved...........do fig and pecan trees grow in KZ...........I'm ready to move on...............don't think that I can take another winter of minus forty degrees....


----------

